

Britain is the new China? David Cameron threatens to block social networks. - brackin
http://www.thinq.co.uk/2011/8/11/cameron-threatens-shut-down-uk-social-networks/

======
brackin
Unbelievable. Why is it that the Government never consults groups which know
about internet privacy and freedom like the Open Rights Group but consult
"Consumer rights groups" which usually work on retail issues.

I'm not sure if any UK political party has got the grasp of this issue. I hope
it's a case of not understanding technology enough or the reason old media and
new media rare very different in terms of freedom and not that they actually
feel you can just block sites/users. This wouldn't make any kind of difference
and i'd rather have these people posting in the public view than via the
thousands of other means of communications they have to choose from.

If this is how they feel why hasn't every Criminal in the UK been banned from
having a landline or buying a mobile phone.

------
noarchy
It would be interesting to check to see what David Cameron said in response to
North African governments like Egypt who did the same thing this year.

------
dodo53
I'm surprised they wouldn't prefer to leave them up but subpoena the data
afterwards (or even require realtime backdoor access to it).

------
kylemccann
First I would like to see him try. second If he does this then people will
have a genuine reason to protest, not a good idea at all.

